# Palythoa Toxica Poisoning - the signs and symptoms



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks,

I came across this article that I thought everyone in the Marine side of our hobby should read. It's one of the dangers we may come across - and it's important not to confuse it's symptoms with that of another sickness. Just some quick notes:

1) Always wear gloves when handling zoas and palys.
2) Remember the technical name of their poison just in case you need to tell a doctor: *Palythoa Toxica*
3) Palythoa toxin can build up in your system (body) over time.
4) This toxin can be fatal if not treated ASAP/ correctly as soon as symptoms start to show.

Here's the article:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blo...-personal-experience-with-palytoxin-poisoning


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

great find, that could be some useful information, the trick is getting the nurses to believe you.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I knew about it... Just never thought it was that bad. Now i worry about what latex gloves wont mess stuff up in my tank.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, same here. What was just as surprising to read was that the toxin can build up in your body over the course of several years until a critical level is reached. Hopefully more people will read about the article than have replied to this thread.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not to dismiss the precautions that we all must take but I find quite a few missing points that is critical as to not creating a fear mongering aspect in areas of this hobby.

The author, unlike a typical hobbiest, IMHO is an extreme case where he had a significantly higher exposure rate working @Marine Depot Live. The soft tissue under the broken nail is the direct contect entry point from handling the palythoa for the palytoxin to diffuse into the bloodstream. Depending on what literature that you read and the species of Palythoa studied, LD50 (death in 50% either *ingested* or *injected* palytoxin) in mice range from 50-250 nanograms/kg. Halflife of palytoxin (50% degradation) range from 48-85hrs.

For typical hobbiests, sticking your hand in the aquarium with palythoas, you won't get any ill effects unless you are handling palythoas where areas in contact with the palythoa or it's sercretions are going over the cuts.

Another factor for marine toxins (corals or fish) is it's effects on cold blooded vs warm blooded animals. These toxins have a more severe reaction on warm blooded animals. If one has a higher allergic rate than others, they will have a higher degree of reaction.

Not to say that we should dismiss others' adverse experiences but to just take the proper precautions should we need to directly handle them.

JM2C


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Moral of the story

1. If you're affected by Palythoa Toxica poisoning, look for a hospital with a reefer doctor. Otherwise your life could be in danger.
2. Best occupations you can have to support this hobby are doctors and lawyers. It seems fair number of them have nice reef tanks, either in the office or home, and taken care of by professionals.

Joking aside, I wonder if you can find nice set of inexpensive gloves for work inside reef tanks. I have this Coralife glove that covers entire arm, but it's no good for anything other than handling large rocks.

I would like a reef safe thin disposable glove that will let you feel everything you touch, while strong enough to not get punctured by handling SPS or LRs. Of course, the price should be reasonable.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

with that said, Are latex gloves not reef safe?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

i should of been dead 10 years ago there was an article years ago on rc where a hobbyist was switching tanks. his zooz were in a shallow tupperware and his dog licked some of the water from this container. i believe the dog got very sick or worse. who knows. it is known that natives use zooz for their spear heads when hunting with an arrow.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use latex gloves from the pharmacy at the store for fragging. Just wrap an elastic band around my wrist to keep the water out. Unless I am cutting up zoa's, or otherwise smushing them, I don't bother.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think this article has a lot of facts that 90% of hobbyist don't know. What really surprised me was the compounding affect palythoa toxica can have on your body. I don't know how many times I've dipped my hands in my tanks with an open cut or bruise - but this article has definitely changed my previously blasé attitude in dealing with my tanks.

I don't think this article was written with any fear mongering "agenda" in mind, I know I posted the link to help share the knowledge of *a potential danger* (as written in my opening post) in our hobby.

I also don't think this is going to prevent anyone from buying or collecting zoas/ palys. I know I wont stop when I see something unique. So don't worry - no one's business is being jeopardized as a result of a better informed and safer public.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cypher said:


> I don't think this article was written with any fear mongering "agenda" in mind, I know I posted the link to help share the knowledge of *a potential danger* (as written in my opening post) in our hobby.
> 
> I also don't think this is going to prevent anyone from buying or collecting zoas/ palys. I know I wont stop when I see something unique. So don't worry - no one's business is being jeopardized as a result of a better informed and safer public.


I understand where you are coming from and perhaps it's _my_ frustration, aquarium topics aside, with media sensationalism and my hypochondriacs of family that I am surrounded with . I could have made my points in a broader, generalized manner to interject that we all got to use some common sense (not so common anymore ) and I apologize for that.

We need another GTAA M&G for discussions like this...not to thread jack .


----------

